# FTDI gate, cuidado!!! [quizas ahora no]



## Ardogan (Dic 15, 2014)

Hace algunos meses salió este tema, este problema ya no debería pasar más pero como no veo ninguna mención en el foro, y si alguien tuvo alguna placa inutilizado por esto saber a que se debe.

FTDI, la empresa que hace los famosos conversores usb a serial FT232; sacó una acutalización del driver para Windows que tiene la "particularidad" que deja inutilizados los clones de sus chips.

¿Que son esos clones?: son chips falsos que no son necesariamente copias (el silicio no es similar), pero que se hacen pasar por chips FTDI copiando las inscripciones de empaquetado, utilizando el mismo driver que los FTDI originales (usan el mismo PID, VID).






[Fuente de imagen: http://hackaday.com/2014/02/19/ft232rl-real-or-fake/]

¿Y como es esto de que el driver FTDI rompe al clon?: el mecanismo es el siguiente, se conecta un equipo con un clon FTDI a la PC, windows busca el driver y ve que la página de FTDI ofrece una actualización, se instala la actualización.
La actualización tiene un mecanismo para detectar si el chip es original o no (algo de que los originales ignoran las escrituras a direcciones eeprom con direcciones impares... bucear en las referencias), cuando detecta que hay un clon envía un comando para escribir el VID y PID del clon ambos a 0. Con esos VID y PID - fuera de estandar - una PC no puede trabajar con el dispositivo USB. Chip inutilizado.

Hay controversia sobre si es ético o no que FTDI haya hecho eso, eso se debate en todas partes, mi intención en este post es informar de la situación.

¿Y por qué nos importa a nosotros?. La mayor parte de las placas de origen desconocido, de China, o de cualquier empresa que no tenga absoluta certeza de la procedencia de los chips está expuesta a este ataque. La posición de FTDI ha sido reconocer implícitamente que lo están haciendo, y que deberían comprarles a ellos en forma directa si hay dudas con el origen de los chips.
El problema es que si compro a un distribuidor local, o incluso a algunos internacionales... no tengo ninguna garantía de que ellos compren directamente a FTDI. En el mercado de provisión de componentes siempre hay movidas de acaparamiento, stocks muy movedizos, etc.

Entonces desde el punto de vista de un hobbista electrónico, no tenemos forma de saber 100% que lo que tenemos es original. Claro... comprarle a FTDI en forma directa, tendrán sus cantidades mínimas y costos de envío... lejos de nuestras necesidades. Y quizás ni siquiera nos interesan los chips en sí sino una placa que los incorpore (un módulo GSM, GPS, bluetooth, clones arduino, etc).
Y las placas pueden dejar de funcionar al enchufarlas a la PC (a mí no, no uso Windows ).

Para la gente que hace productos también es un riesgo, mismo argumento, están expuestos a los clones a menos que compren directamente a FTDI. Peor caso: una empresa con algún producto ya puesto en el mercado que los utilice -> riesgo de que todos sus productos dejen de funcionar (si es que para funcionar dependen de una conexión a la PC), y quejas de todos sus clientes, etc, etc (y más aún si es alguna aplicación más o menos crítica).

Bueno, ahora que ya los asusté  , ¿se puede recuperar la funcionalidad una vez que el driver FTDI los inutilizó?, sí:




 (hay otros en la barra de relacionados).

Según el blog de FTDI, ya quitaron el driver inutilizador de clones, y *este problema no debería seguir pasando*.

¿Y entonces por que hice todo este lío?: por si a alguien le quedo una placa inutilizada por actualizar el driver, pueda recuperarla y seguir disfrutando de la electrónica. O si alguien vendió algún producto y súbitamente haya tenido una oleada de clientes quejándose, sepa por donde viene.

Saludos

Fuentes:
http://hackaday.com/2014/10/22/watch-that-windows-update-ftdi-drivers-are-killing-fake-chips/
http://www.eevblog.com/forum/reviews/ftdi-driver-kills-fake-ftdi-ft232
http://hackaday.com/2014/02/19/ft232rl-real-or-fake/
https://www.sparkfun.com/news/1629
http://www.ftdichipblog.com/?p=1053

Buscador: buscar ftdi gate


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 15, 2014)

hola Ardogan yo los uso mucho es mas tengo casi un "lote" completo​ y esta bueno esto que posteaste ., aunque algo sospechaba., y te digo por que en los diver viejos no pueden colocar es sistema (año 2008)serie D2XX​ puesto que el sitema no hace falta programarlo (ya viene de fabrica ) y se instala aunque no este conectado el usb .,​ lo unico que si te habilita es la programacion de un numero de serie que pueden leer algo de eso por aqui http://www.ftdichip.com/Products/ICs/FT232R.htm#KeyHardwareFeatures ahora lo que hace esoa aplicacion es generar un codigo  que se puede asociar a un programa determinado y sin el serial de ea aplicacion no funciona  bueno ,lo que comentas no me paso., y hasta ahora todos los que arme., me funcionan a la primera​ pero hay que aclarar que esa aplicacion que indique mas arriba no la uaso y que tampoco pienso usarpuesto que con los driver 2008 ., funcina hasta en w8 7 64b., y no he tenido problemas​ gracias compañero Ardogan por la advertencia lo voy a tomar en cuenta​


----------

